# Noob needs help starting saltwater aquarium



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

so...i want to start saltwater, interested in the fluval evo 13.5, want to keep clownfish and maybe some softies, sps, or anemones. any tips for saltwater? is the fluval 13.5 good? + where can i buy equipments in Vancouver, BC?

i currently have two fresh water tank, one inhabited and the other leaked, fixing it rgt now, plan to keep pea puffers.
thx


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

For salt water fish or equipment the best place in the Vancouver area is J & L Aquatics.


----------



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

k i will check it out thx


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

*Noob needs help starting saltwater aquari*

I did saltwater for about 3 years between 2 tanks my best advice to you would to be very patient and don't rush anything and research everything before you put it into your tank


----------



## huckjai (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey Pea, I'm new here and also looking into starting my first reef tank. Knowyourtank gave good advice. Take your time and research. I originally was planning a 6 gallon nano tank, but after research decided to go larger, as smaller tanks require a lot more work, and variables can go wrong quickly. I also wanted to do clowns and an anemone, but I've read horror stories of the anemone moving around the tank and stinging all the corals. 13.5 gallon is very small, and the anemone will do damage in no time. I was also planning sps, but those also seem to require a lot of work and a matured tank, so I will do lps for now and maybe sps later. Good luck with your setup!


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Larger tank equals more stable parameters I went from a 29 gal to a 90 gal with a 45 gal sump and it was a lot easier to maintain everything


----------

